# Finally Got My Interview/Test Score



## NewBoot (May 23, 2012)

I scored an 93.33% and placed 3rd of 72. Now the waiting game.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Congratulations. What did your particular test consist of?


----------



## NewBoot (May 23, 2012)

Thank you, it was algebra and basic math functions. With some linear equations. Also there was a very basic reading test.


----------



## NewBoot (May 23, 2012)

The interview was a panel syle interview.....first one i have ever had. There were many questions and a format inwhich to answer them.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Booyah.


----------



## T.J. (Apr 3, 2012)

*No knowledge of score here.*

Congrats.:thumbsup: Here in the D.C. local they do not tell you your score, only if you are accepted or not. I kind of understand why, but at the same time it would be good to know so that you would have an idea of what and when to expect something. I feel like I did very well at the interview and I KNOW I did well on the aptitude test. So I just keep my fingers crossed like some others do here.

Congratulations again on your score and enjoy what I'm SURE is the best electrical education experience.:thumbup:


----------



## NewBoot (May 23, 2012)

Does anyone know if local 234 will be starting an apprentice class this september?


----------



## NewBoot (May 23, 2012)

It looks like I may start sooner than september. I took a drug test today.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

NewBoot said:


> It looks like I may start sooner than september. I took a drug test today.


congrats :thumbsup:, anything specific you brushed up on before taking the test?

thanks


----------



## NewBoot (May 23, 2012)

Math. I used an online Math course and just did it over and over and over again until it was second nature.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice, congrats!!!


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Congrats! Like local 26 in DC, we don't find out our scores either.. It's great that you found out! Good luck to you. If you haven't memorized Ohms Law and can recite it in your sleep, do so now. Our first year it was most of what we learned. 

K.


----------



## electriciannoobie (Jul 7, 2012)

NewBoot said:


> Math. I used an online Math course and just did it over and over and over again until it was second nature.


Can you please give me details of the online math course you took? Please pm me as well. I'm very worried about the upcoming test! Thanks in advance


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

KLovelace29 said:


> Congrats! Like local 26 in DC, we don't find out our scores either.. It's great that you found out! Good luck to you. If you haven't memorized Ohms Law and can recite it in your sleep, do so now. Our first year it was most of what we learned.
> 
> K.


I still don't know ohms law. In fact there are a lot of things I don't know or forgotten because I haven't needed to know them. Some people can memorize that stuff with little effort. If I'm not applying I have trouble retaining it.


----------



## 007 (May 4, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I still don't know ohms law. In fact there are a lot of things I don't know or forgotten because I haven't needed to know them. Some people can memorize that stuff with little effort. If I'm not applying I have trouble retaining it.


I find it hard to believe you don't know ohms law.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

007 said:


> I find it hard to believe you don't know ohms law.


Nothing besides volts amps and Watts. Basic stuff. Anything else I need to refer to the chart.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

NewBoot said:


> I scored an 93.33% and placed 3rd of 72. Now the waiting game.


Congratulations...:thumbup:


----------



## NewBoot (May 23, 2012)

@ electriannoob, just type free math/algebra course online into the search bar of any search engine.


----------



## ElectriciaNoobie (Jul 19, 2012)

NewBoot said:


> @ electriannoob, just type free math/algebra course online into the search bar of any search engine.


Is it the one recommended by NJATC? How helpful was it?


----------



## NewBoot (May 23, 2012)

It doesnt matter which one you choose. Math is math. Just be sure it goes through high school algebra.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Nothing besides volts amps and Watts. Basic stuff. Anything else I need to refer to the chart.


Probably no shame in that. You know how to use the wheel, and that's the main thing. Somebody told me one time to never commit to memory what you can look up. I'm not sure if that's sound advice in all cases, but you'd make yourself nutty trying to memorize everything you'll ever need to know in this trade. That's why God invented books.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Probably no shame in that. You know how to use the wheel, and that's the main thing. Somebody told me one time to never commit to memory what you can look up. I'm not sure if that's sound advice in all cases, but you'd make yourself nutty trying to memorize everything you'll ever need to know in this trade. That's why God invented books.


Good to know. My instructor at a local college made us remember quite a few formulas. Makes sense not to memorize them if you are allowed to look them up.


----------

